# Change in Barometric Pressure=Time For Baby?



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard of this before? I'm 39w 3d now and we've got a low pressure storm rolling in tonight. The CEO of my company told me a story of how his wife went into labor when a big storm rolled through. Then I had 2 other people mention it to me, too.

I looked it up but all I could find was inconclusive studies. Has anyone else ever heard of the theory that big storms and fronts moving through can kickstart labor? Or am I grasping at straws here? Hehehe...I wanna meet my son!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I've always heard about that. In fact I even learned about it in college (I'm a semester away from a meteorology degree). Usually it's extreme drops in pressure not just your average storm. So tornadoes, blizzards, hurricanes, etc. I'm sure though if you're not ready to go it's not going to have any effect. Just like a full moon or any of the natural induction methods like sex.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

I just got home from a labor that finished up after two days of heavy, heavy rain. I really believe that the barometric pressure has a lot to do with labor starting -- it seems that I am always attending labors after a big drop in pressure.


----------



## Gemberly (Jan 7, 2007)

I get contractions and a headache every single time the pressure gets low. With my last two pregnancies it was the worst the last 6 weeks. With my first, my water broke as a low pressure area was coming in. I asked at the hospital the last time I was there, and the nurse said she noticed that a lot of moms end up there when a storm is coming.

People say that it is a full moon, but I tend to think that our bodies are just more sensitive to the barometric pressure. I know that after my dd had surgery on her spinal cord, she would more readily get headaches when the pressure changed. I would collaborate with her, and we would get them at the same time, that was how I put two and two together.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks all! The storms are still rolling through today. There's hope!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Yeah I have heard that. Personally I was 39 weeks pregnant during a hurricane and still didnt go into labor. I did have a few ctx but I think it was the stress.


----------

